# My Bottle Babies



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I took some pictures yesterday. Some are not really great at having their pictures taken, lol. We're planning on selling all the bucklings.

Here are the doelings;

This little girl is naturally dehorned.




Brownie has waddles 


Poochy is a bowl full of energy. I love her to pieces though.


And here's the bucklings.





Micheal Jackson is also naturally dehorned, he's the oldest and biggest, but the other white one is not far from his weight, and him being younger, that's nice.



Monkey has only one waddle! He's the smallest.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....so adorable.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

They are absolutely cute, I love them all to pieces, I would love to keep the bottom buck ( I planned on keeping Micheal Jackson, but being how he's polled, he's probably related to the polled female), but I can't unless I get more land to put them on


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very very cute.........


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you  they are weaning fast too, my other bottle babies didn't start eating grain until 2 months (that was after I started adding it to their milk... little spoiled brats). It's amazing how much they don't like grain at first, and once they are older you can't keep them away from it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I want some but I dont have the time. I almost bought 5 the other day they were lamanchas and they were 3 dollars each but I decided not to.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

WHAT.... 3 dollars each???


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

$3 each... wow... lowest I seen was $5 each and they were bucks.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know what these were because I wasn't super interested. We were at an auction selling some of our fat cattle and they came in. They looked to be about 3 days old, My dad asked how low they would have to go for me to buy them and I said 5 dollars but I wasn't bidding he had to and then they went to 3 but he didn't bid. Which was prob best even though it would be fun to have kids around I really am to busy to bottle feed. there were 3 white ones and 2 black and white they were pretty cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It's amazing how much they don't like grain at first, and once they are older you can't keep them away from it.


 Isn't that the truth.... :laugh:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

They are all gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks all. I wish I could keep them all, LOL.


----------

